# Monday Edition



## sawhorseray (Jan 11, 2021)

As usual I'll try to begin and end with something I like, don't much know about the rest. RAY


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 11, 2021)

Good ones Ray!


----------



## robrpb (Jan 11, 2021)

Some funny ones Ray.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 11, 2021)

Good ones Ray.  Timing couldn't be better.  Thanks my friend.


----------



## goldendogs (Jan 11, 2021)

You always come thru with good ones Ray.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice Ray the Mercurochrome one brings back way too many memories. 

Chris


----------



## Millberry (Jan 11, 2021)

I sure needed that-I am damn sick and tired of BAD news, Thanks for making me smile. Thanks for taking the time and trouble to post these.  Charlie


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice collection Ray , brings a smile.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2021)

More great ones Ray!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Jan 11, 2021)

Thanks for posting those !


----------

